# De Arequipa a Chiclayo - Lima - Arequipa



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

oajla hayas paseado x todo el centro


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Claro que he paseado por todo el centro, tanto de Trujillo como de Chiclayo y tambien el de Lima. 

Yo tengo muchas fotos de los centros de ambas ciudades, pero por motivos de fuerza mayor no puedo colocar todas las fotos. 

Y bien aqui seguimos dando nuestro paseito por esta hermosa ciudad del norte del Perú la capital de la amistad  

Aqui algunas fotos mas de los al rededores


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui una linda placita 




























Me encanta esta casa


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Mis amigos de Chiclayo seguro me pueden ayudar a decir como se llama esta placita 




























Ahora vamos por esta callle










Lo que pude ver en Chiclayo es que hay iglesias altas 




























Ya vienen más fotitos


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Demasiado chvrs los postes de luz!!!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Luz, Todo el mundo le dice "La Plazuela", y en el centro hay un monumento de Elias Aguirre, un heroe chiclayano. Ese edifcio del frente restaurado y modernizado es o era el Centro Comercial VOGANI, al parecer ya cerraron hno: Tiene muy buena pinta, vi en tus fotos que la puerta principal esta abierta, me pregunto que funciona ahi ahora. Despues esa especie de Iglesia pequeña amarilla es una capilla (si no me equivoco) y forma parte del hospital Las Mercedes. La otra Iglesia alta que mostraste, la verdad que nunca he entrado ahi, la mayoria del tiempo anda cerrada. Gracias por las fotos, y supongo que faltan muchas mas


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Cerró el Vogani??
Que pena se ve muy bien, pensé q le iba a ir mejor.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Chiclayo tiene un potencial increible. Pero igual le falta mucho igual q ha Trujillo y Arequipa. Todas son ciudades q se van acercando al millon de habitantes. Vamos a ver q pasa en los próximos diez años. Aún realmente estan en pañales.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Cerró Vogani????? Que pena yo creia que le iba muy bien, al menos era un buen centro comercial.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Mis amigos de Chiclayo seguro me pueden ayudar a decir como se llama esta placita


*Chocaviento gracias por las fotos, mi esposo se ha emocionado, de chico vivía en la calle Manuel María Izaga esquina con Colón, muy cerca a Elías Aguirre, a cuadra y media del parque, si puedes tomar una foto y pegarla te lo agradecería bastante. Hermosas tus fotos, veo que el cielo en Chiclayo está como el de Lima, nublado. Chiclayo es una de las pocas capitales departamentales que no es fundada por los españoles, nunca fue fundada, no tiene Plaza de Armas, lo que sería la Plaza de Armas es sólo el parque principal. Hay una flota de 30,000 ticos que se utilizan como taxis.

Cómo se llama esta Iglesia y dónde queda?*


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Tratare de colocar esas fotos Lia y gracias por visitar el temita  

Gracias a todos por seguir visitando el temita


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Lia, esa pequeña Iglesia le pertenece al hospital Las Mercedes, queda en la Av. Luis Gonzales.


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

edit.


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Chiclayo tiene un potencial increible. Pero igual le falta mucho igual q ha Trujillo y Arequipa. Todas son ciudades q se van acercando al millon de habitantes. Vamos a ver q pasa en los próximos diez años. Aún realmente estan en pañales.


y lima tambien limeño de nata ,date un viajecito por mexico o buenos aires.bueno cliclayo se ve encantador ,la arquitectura de esos edificios antiguos se ve muy bien y esa catedral esta muy bella y mucho por hacer en nuestras bellas cuidades


----------



## AQUAX (Nov 4, 2007)

respecto a VOGANI este cerrado para reestructurse!!! pero esto ya se veia venir ... creo q les falto algo de negocio ... x ejemplo, en la tienda x departamentos el financiamiento era muy escaso obviamente CMR y Saga estaban trankilos.... el supermercado Kymarket no tenia precios comodos y justo al frente quedaba el supermercado El Centro que tenia mejores precios y atencion claro esta!!!!

Bueno, de todo el complejo... los kiyashi sólo mantienen abierto el ROKYS que dicho sea de paso no creo q cierre xq si fue uin golazoooooo los fines de semana para lleno esa polleria buena atención, y los sabdos musicales muy buenos.....

respecto a lo demas (vogani y kymakert) cerraron. yo creo q hicieron bien, ahora van a reestructurar su inversion xq realmente este local cuenta con una ubicación excelente y debem sacarle el jugo x ahi escuche q pensaban adecuar un bowling pero no especulemos mejor ok!!!

fue la primera aventura de los kiyashi en retail, espero q aprendan y renazcan con todo!!!


----------



## AQUAX (Nov 4, 2007)

gracias Chocaviento x las fotos y grax x tu visita!!!!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Gracias por la info AQUAX, En ese local se puede hacer maravillas, tiene buen diseño y buena ubicacion. Yo iba bastante por ahi


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

Gracias amiga Chocaviento...tus fotos estan lo maximo .!!!! y como veraz aca los chiclayanos no nos quejamos por las fotos que haz tomado todo lo contrario mas bien estamos contentisimos...y que bien que te haya gustado nuestra ciudad...Gracias por las fotos!!!!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me alegra saber que estén restaurando el palacio municipal


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Buenas fotos Luz! También me da gusto por la reconstrucción de la municipalidad.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es  hay muchas fotos de Chiclayo ya las colocaré gracias por seguir visitando el temita y esperen las de CHAN CHAN y el SEÑOR DE SIPAN


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui algunas fotitos que tome del Centro de Chiclayo de noche 










Aqui estan algunos bancos, no me salio muy bien 





































Espero que les gusten


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui más fotitos de Chiclayo 










Me encanta su vegetacion


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

A pesar que no tiene la misma forma/distribución de las plazas coloniales de otras ciudades, la de Cix siempre me ha gustado/llamado la atención.

Luz, esta avenida es Balta? 









Otra cosa que siempre me ha llamado la atención de Cix, es que a diferencia de otras ciudades dnd por lo gral las avenidas/calles más conocidas del centro son Grau, Bolognesi, Ugarte, etc etc.. en Cix son Balta, Elías Aguirre, etc.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me gusta mucho la iluminación de este edificio:










Creo que con un poco más de orden el centro de Chiclayo puede ser uno de los mejores, tiene varias construcciones bonitas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

que horrendo es el electra......bueno creo que en todas partes del Perú....espero que nunca entren a AQP...... la iluminación del Vogani (o ex)... esta muy buena......me gusta bastante.....salvo por esa caja que está encima......


----------



## ykarus (Jan 22, 2008)

Tudo Bonito 




CHIMUCHIK said:


> Parece que están dando mantenimiento a los paneles informativos!


Los han cambiado de sitio; antes estaban en el lado derecho al lado de "saturno"


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

hay edificios interesantes, de noche parece que es bonito recorrer a pie el centro.. y las avnidas con arboles siempre lucen bien,,, se nota calurosala ciudad, algun dia la conocere


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> A pesar que no tiene la misma forma/distribución de las plazas coloniales de otras ciudades, la de Cix siempre me ha gustado/llamado la atención..


Claro, lo que sucede es que Chiclayo no fue fundada por españoles, lo hicieron unos indígenas locales.




AQPCITY said:


> hay edificios interesantes, de noche parece que es bonito recorrer a pie el centro.. y las avnidas con arboles siempre lucen bien,,, se nota calurosala ciudad, algun dia la conocere



Asi es! Hace mucho calor en Chiclayo, y eso tiene sus ventajas!


----------



## Cercope (Jul 17, 2007)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> Claro, lo que sucede es que Chiclayo no fue fundada por españoles, lo hicieron unos indígenas locales.
> 
> 
> Chiclayo no fue fundada por indigenas ni por nadie. Solo tiene "acta de bautizo" gracias a una roden religiosa que le puso de nombre -Santa María de los Valles de Chiclayo-.
> ...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me encanta Chiclayo... el clima es cheverísimo!! 

Es una ciudad muy interesante en arquitectura.... me gusta bastante.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

q pena por voganni... por la foto era bastante grande... no sabia q donde vendia san roque tamb era restaurant!!! buenas fotos luz!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Cercope said:


> Chiclayo no fue fundada por indigenas ni por nadie. Solo tiene "acta de bautizo" gracias a una roden religiosa que le puso de nombre -Santa María de los Valles de Chiclayo-.
> 
> La ciudad nace en una zona que era solo de "transito" y crecio debido a los fenomenos del niño que hicieron que mucha poblacion de Lambayeque y Zaña se mudara a Trujillo y otra restante se asento en lo que ahora es Chiclayo.


=O! Interesante! Gracias!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Laindas fotos de la ciudad de Chiclayo ...muy interesante


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

muy cheveres las fotos ...ya no hay mas ????


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos de chiclayo.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias por visitar el temita 





































Ya vienen más fotitos


----------



## Francisco__ (Sep 3, 2007)

Que bonito es Chiclayo, la plaza se ve muy simpatica! gracias por las fotos


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

chiclayo es muy agradable...mis zonas favoritas son los alrededores de la plaza de armas , el comercio de la av balta, el distrito de la victoria y pimentel.
fui la 1era vez en el 90..y la verdad ,q daba ganas de salir corriendo,,,pero cuando regrese en el 2000..estaba mucho mejor..podria decir q se habia desarrollado mas q trujillo en ese entonces.

aunque falte mucho por hacer por esta ciudad, .... esta es, mas q la manera como luce,, el ambiente en ella..es uno de los mejores q he vivido en el peru..por algo es la capital de la amistad.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y cuando estuve en Chiclayito salio el sol 










Muy linda la ciudad no?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Es un hermoso lugar para caminar, sin los ruidos de la ciudad 














































Y ya vienen mas fotitos


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

cuantod dias estuviste en cix luz??


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> cuantod dias estuviste en cix luz??


Dos dias y medio


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

si q la abras pasado bien... 










lo unico criticable del parque es q le quitan la armonia al poner esas barandas negras...


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

que buenos angulos haz sacado en el parque de las musas...gracias por las fotos...todas cheveres..!!


----------



## valmonth (Jun 20, 2007)

Que bonitas fotos Luz.... GRACIAS POR LAS TOMAS.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sin duda es la fotografa que ha tomado muy buenos ángulos del paseo de las musas, se ve bonito.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante monumento el paseo de las Musas, bonitas estatuas, todo muy bien conservado y cuidado ... algo que siempre me pregunte es ¿¿Qué tiene que ver los personajes de la mitología griega con Chiclayo??


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Bonito thread chocawinds,,


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos de Chiclayo, me gusta laCatedral, El Municipio ... lo unico que no me gusta del Paseo de las Musas es la entrada que asemeja o que es copia de las Cariàtides ...quizà si se cambiara ello por algo mas original serìa mejor. Salu2 Luz


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui dos fotos mas  ya colocaré las demas 



















Todo muy limpio y bien cuidado, me encantaron las estatuas y ademas toda la zona muy linda


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Gracias por las fotos Luz!
Creo que al fondo se ve una construccion, me pregunto que sera... Habran demolido el pequeño parque infantil que era parte de Las Musas?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

AH!!!!!!!!!!! QUE LINDO EL PASEOM POR CHIX!!!! ALGUNDIA ESPERO CONOCER EL NORTE!!!


----------



## valmonth (Jun 20, 2007)

*CessTenn* lo que se esta construyendo es el nuevo edificio de la Clinica Chiclayo, pero se ubica en la cochera que estaba entre el parqe infantil y la clinica.



CessTenn said:


> Gracias por las fotos Luz!
> Creo que al fondo se ve una construccion, me pregunto que sera... Habran demolido el pequeño parque infantil que era parte de Las Musas?







sugarrw said:


> AH!!!!!!!!!!! QUE LINDO EL PASEOM POR CHIX!!!! ALGUNDIA ESPERO CONOCER EL NORTE!!!


Avisas pes


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Gracias por el dato Valmonth... Ya no hay mas fotos de Dax?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermoso todo hermoso verdad? muy lindo 



















Ya vienen más fotitos


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Todo esta muy bonito.....conosco Chiclayo he ido 6 veces.....el parque infantil es muy boinito, lo mismo Pimentel, el museo.....pero las musas no.....sorry pero se pudo hacer algo mejor....las visité una vez y de ahi dije ni mas regreso a las Musas...... Hay muchas zonas mejores de Chiclayo.....La Av. Balta es muy bonita.....tambien esta el Real Plaza.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si, bueno, coincido con libidito.

Chiclayo es una ciudad con mucho que ver. Pero las Musas no es algo bonito.

La idea en si de hacer un parque temàtico pero sin relaciòn con el entorno es algo que nunca he entendido.

Las fotos que ha tomado chocaviento lo benefician mucho (hay muchisisisisimas fotos ah) porque ha hecho las tomas desde ángulos interesantes.

Pero cuando abre la toma y se ve el entorno, se pierde un poco.

Pero es cierto lo que dice Trujillo Rocks... hay muchìsimas cosas super interesantes de Chiclayo y ojalà que chocaviento haya podido tomarlas tambièn.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Pobre Chocaviento. 
No hay q exigirle, ella nos da el placer de compartir sus fotos.
Gracias por mostrarnos mas de Chiclayo.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Vuelvo a repetir, yo hice un viaje de TURISMO y como tal hice todo lo que un turista comun y silvestre va a conocer. 

Conoci el centro de la ciudad y claro que conoci el Real Plaza porque esta a unas 5 o 6 cuadras de la Plaza de Armas el taxi nos cobro unos 2.50 soles. 

Despues tomamos los tipicos tour que toman todos los turistas. 

Pregunte a los guias cuales eran las urbanizaciones modernas donde habia cosas modernas y me dijeron: pero eso no visitan los turistas, que sentido tiene visitarlos :S yo que podia hacer? no conozco la ciudad y recorri todos los lugares turisticos que estan indicados en el planito que ahora tengo y que mostrare porque lo escaneare.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Yo no tengo ninguna queja Luz... Si no les gustan las fotos o la ciudad, para que se molestan en visitar el thread? lol


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Hermoso todo hermoso verdad? muy lindo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Por qué diablos ponen esos adornos griegos! Estamos en Peru, en el siglo XXI!!!!

Lo siento pero me parece horrible!


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

lima~limon said:


> Por qué diablos ponen esos adornos griegos! Estamos en Peru, en el siglo XXI!!!!
> 
> Lo siento pero me parece horrible!


Por favor....esto ya lo hemos discutido...millones y millones de veces en este thread......!!! please don't start again.

Chocaviento, la verdad que los chiclayanos queremos ver mas fotos o aunque sea las ultimas....!!! es que tus fotos estan buenisimas...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bien las ultimas fotos de este lugar



















Ya nos estamos yendo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bien ahora en el terminal de Oltura en Trujillo a punto de tomar el bus para Lima 










Nos vamos hacia Lima 










Muchos buses que salen 



















Y aqui ya estamos llegando a Lima


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Esto es el inicio de la Panamericana hacia el su (Av. Haya de la Torre)?? Que diferente se ve... La han dividido y señalizado! Antes no era asi.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

es la avenida Espanha en Trujillo


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

CessTenn said:


> Esto es el inicio de la Panamericana hacia el su (Av. Haya de la Torre)?? Que diferente se ve... La han dividido y señalizado! Antes no era asi.


Esa es la Av España en Trujillo....


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

lima~limon said:


> *Por qué diablos ponen esos adornos griegos! *Estamos en Peru, en el siglo XXI!!!!
> 
> Lo siento pero me parece horrible!


Eso es a lo que me referia.....despues con chocaviento no hay ninguna queja.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buenas fotos y ia acabo el paseo por chiclayo??


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheveres las fotos salvo esa plaza con figuras griegas jejeje o es un homenaje a Grecia???:lol::lol: por las olimpiadas o algo asi

Crlwaly
AQP


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Buen Recorrido, no se porque se parece en algo Chiclayo a Tacna,, ese paseo de las musas tiene un aire a la Av. leguia en Tacna y tambien a la Alameda Bolognesi...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:nuts: nada que ver con la Av. Bolognesi de Tacna.......


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ en la parte baja de la alameda hay unas estatuas y piletas,, lo decia por eso unicamente :nuts:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*No. Las Musas no están horribles ...*



lima~limon said:


> Por qué diablos ponen esos adornos griegos! Estamos en Peru, en el siglo XXI!!!!
> 
> Lo siento pero me parece horrible!


A mi también me parecen fuera de contexto, sin embargo es un área verde bastante agradable y bien mantenida; de que se puedo hacer algo mejor seguramente que sí ... todo en esta vida se puede mejorar, pero no seamos tan destructivos con las críticas.

Felicitaciones Luz por tus fotos y tu paseo ... con pena veo y constato que al pais le falta bastante para descentralizar las rutas aéreas :bash:


----------



## Cercope (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> A mi también me parecen fuera de contexto, sin embargo es un área verde bastante agradable y bien mantenida; de que se puedo hacer algo mejor seguramente que sí ... todo en esta vida se puede mejorar, pero no seamos tan destructivos con las críticas.
> 
> Felicitaciones Luz por tus fotos y tu paseo ... con pena veo y constato que al pais le falta bastante para descentralizar las rutas aéreas :bash:


Ay, gracias. Es tu mejor comentario para con algo que no es feo, sino _*fuera de contexto*_.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Más fotitos de mi llegada a Lima  




























Esta ultima foto me encanta


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ No había visto las fotos de Lima, entonces supongo que a partir de ahora todas serán fotos de (mi) ciudad no? !


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Si las fotos de mis reyes


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Chocaviento said:


> Más fotitos de mi llegada a Lima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUENAS FOTOS!!!!


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

Linda Luz....y en Chiclayo no fuiste a Pimentel ...???


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

CENRIQ said:


> Linda Luz....y en Chiclayo no fuiste a Pimentel ...???


No pude ir  yo si quise ir pero no pude ir


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Hoy que ando con mi vena aclaratoria... solo quiero que quede claro como han tratado muchos acà, que a Chocaviento nadie le ha dicho nada referente a ella.

Simplemente estamos criticando las cosas a las que les ha tomado fotos.

Y si, cuando ponemos fotos debemos entender que asì serà, que opinaremos sobre lo que vemos y si lo hacemos sinceramente pero con la consideraciòn que amerita, no hay ningùn tipo de problema.

Ahora si, Dale U con las fotos de Lima... seguro habrà mas de mil cosas a las cuales criticar y bien duro... por ser justamente mi ciudad es en donde mas dura serè en la crítica cuando algo no me guste ... no por que lo haya posteado Luz... si no porque amerite criticar o hacer un tema sobre eso.

Gracias


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ese dia de noche fui a ver este hermoso espectaculo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Simplemente hermoso 














































Ahora pasaremos por el tunel para ir al parque mas grande


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

oye Luz la 3ter foto esta demasiado buenasa!!!!!!!!!!! mis felicitaciones..... kay:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué bonito ese parque, qué pena que todavía no lo visito


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

cuando fui a verlo estaba cerrado =(


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hasta ahora no conozco las dichosas fuentes.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Son hermosas 










Lamento mucho haber dejado abandonado este temita, pero ahora si sigamos con el tour por LIMA :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

U.U Fuentes del bien! Debo ir una tercera vez!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Son hermosas muy hermosas estas fuentes 




























Estas parecen llamaradas



















Todo muy lindo


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos luz eres una buena fotografa


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

q fuentes... un atractivo + d lima


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Y tanto se quejaban de las piletas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios  ya colocaré mas fotitos


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

estan bien nices las piletas..!!!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que pajas esas fuentes!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Mas fotitos de estas lindas piletas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Un lugar magico en la ciudad de Lima


----------

